# Powermax 826oe Auger Gearbox



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Gearbox moves slightly side to side...is this normal or do I need repair?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* What do you mean side by side???????? the shaft or the the whole thing????? there is always going to be a little end play. but if you can grab it and shake it around. the you better have a good looksee around In there. or better yet post some pics or a vid so the masses at hand can see. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Just the gearbox is moving....trying to upload a video but having trouble


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Still under warranty...easy fix or bring in?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Ritetool said:


> Still under warranty...easy fix or bring in?


* Well now since it is still under warranty. might as well let them have a looksee at it. I doubt anything is amiss in there. but if it means you can sleep better at night then by all means take it in. k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I had similar issue, but with 25 year old machine. But also had some leaking at the side seals. With PS93's great help, it was an easy gearbox disassembly, cleaning and re-assembly. New gaskets and seals. But agree that if your machine is under warranty, then have the dealer take a look. If it is not leaking, and the seals are not exposed from the movement you have, it will probably be ok.


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback....I'm scheduling an appointment to get it checked out


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Just spoke to servicing...they said that it's a common thing for all Toro blowers...in fact there is one in the shop now (for another issue) that has an auger with play in it. So I guess no need to bring it in...


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

BTW tried to contact Toro and cant email or call (number is wrong)...***??


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ritetool said:


> Just spoke to servicing...they said that it's a common thing for all Toro blowers...in fact there is one in the shop now (for another issue) that has an auger with play in it. So I guess no need to bring it in...



Myself, i am a doubting Thomas. I would go into the showroom, and find a new one and see how that one is compared to yours. But, that is just me.


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

I called another Toro service spot they said it was normal as well...I called Toro and they only sell them so couldn't help me....so if anyone has a toro and could let me know if it's normal it would be great


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Brought it in....good thing


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Sorry its upside down ...766 under warranty


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ritetool said:


> Sorry its upside down ...766 under warranty



Or 99L$ (upside down !)


Weird that they said it was normal, but when it could be billed to Toro, there were big issues. Sounds like the shop might have had some slack time, and needed a Christmas Bonus.


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

That's twice I've had it in now in 3 years...first for a leaking gearbox. Doubt if my next blower will be a Toro


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello I’m replacing auger gearcase at shop. The gearcase is expensive. The customer is also out of warranty. Toro don’t list separate parts for the gearcase but if you had to add more labor time to rebuild it probably cost the same.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

Bluejoe said:


> Hello I’m replacing auger gearcase at shop. The gearcase is expensive. The customer is also out of warranty. Toro don’t list separate parts for the gearcase but if you had to add more labor time to rebuild it probably cost the same.


 parts breakdown of 26 Inch Auger Gearcase Assembly No. 119-7641 seems to say yes but yes i agree that when putting labor time into dollars it makes 0% of common sense not to replace the whole item and have the factory warranty the part should it fail.not the servicing dealer suffering out of pocket, not that the dealer techs don't take care to be right and better than mass produced 
https://www.torodealer.com/en-US/Pa...4.880558762.1544361191-647749317.1544361191#1


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

I have the blower back and it worked fine the first snowfall of 30cm....however when I tip it back a bit it feels as though something is loose inside....some slow movement...and also service didmt put a couple screws back in that holds a cover in place....what should I do about this?


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

I dont feel that I should have to bring it back in for a repair they did....either they pickup and drop off or maybe an in home servicing...


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ritetool said:


> I dont feel that I should have to bring it back in for a repair they did....either they pickup and drop off or maybe an in home servicing...


I agree with what you're saying. Bad service is not a good thing. Can you really trust them at this point? Maybe bring to another dealer?


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

Ritetool said:


> I have the blower back and it worked fine the first snowfall of 30cm....however when I tip it back a bit it feels as though something is loose inside....some slow movement...and also service didmt put a couple screws back in that holds a cover in place....what should I do about this?


i'd show them the photo and ask for them . if they don't caugh them up remember the motor is metric, the machine inches


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Ritetool said:


> Gearbox moves slightly side to side...is this normal or do I need repair?


I see this repair was pretty expensive, lucky it was still under warranty. 

I have the same machine and will have a close look at my gear box to see if it moves side to side next time I fire it up. It looks like they changed out quite a bit to fix your problem. 

*I hope this is not a common problem with the 826OE. :surprise:
*
It doesn't seem like very many forum members have this machine.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello I replaced the gearcase on a 2 year old machine at the shop. The machine looked new barely used. The owner indicated that he must have gotten a rock caught up in the auger. Now this is a unit with no shear pins. The auger spun freely. The case was not cracked. Maybe it caught it on the right position to snap or chip inside. Maybe a weak spider gear. The unit had gear oil but maybe not enough. I always check the gearcase on the repairs as well as new ones during preparation. You have to check because it’s part of the maintenance plus I have come across ones that didn’t have gear oil.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Bluejoe said:


> Hello I replaced the gearcase on a 2 year old machine at the shop. The machine looked new barely used. The owner indicated that he must have gotten a rock caught up in the auger. Now this is a unit with no shear pins. The auger spun freely. The case was not cracked. Maybe it caught it on the right position to snap or chip inside. Maybe a weak spider gear. The unit had gear oil but maybe not enough. I always check the gearcase on the repairs as well as new ones during preparation. You have to check because it’s part of the maintenance plus I have come across ones that didn’t have gear oil.


I've read that some guys replace the Toro pins with real shear pins for peace of mind. I might do that.
When you say that you've found some without gear oil do you mean new Toro machines or new various brands?


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

All except one were Toro s of different models. Newer ones. No gear oil or grease or definitely not enough. I had one Toro that was newer and almost end of warranty time. The people purchase it but didn’t really use it. Kind of a waist. I guess when they bought it there wasn’t a lot of snow afterwards. No signs of any leakage either. It still looked new. I had to open up the case and check. Spoke to Toro claims and they sent out a new gear case. They were lucky. When we assembled the new ones we go over the whole machine. I always check the fluid level in the gearcase. Most of the time I add to top it off. We have been getting people bringing new machines in which they purchased at the Big Box stores. Most people buying off the floor partially assembled with no oil. Mostly the single stage 4 cycle machines. You know the oil dipstick is under backside of machine. Not standing right on top with yellow cap.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

box stores the OPE dealers headache, slapped together by we don't know how's, who can't even fully tighten a bolt oh i got this from lowes or HD and what hasn't been found,


----------

